# Hashi's and PT



## catherinelyn (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi I have hashi's, subclinical hypo and had a Left PT on 8/13/13 for a 1.2cm suspicious nodule. I guess I pretty much know the possible options if the path comes back as cancer, but realize I really don't know what to expect if it doesn't. So if there is anyone out there with this experience can you help with my questions?
1) is it likely that I may become more hypo and need more thyroid replacement with half of the diseased sucker gone?
2) what should I expect in terms of frequency of TFT's. I may have to fight to get t-3's done, but I think I can get my endo to cave on that my biggest concern is frequency of testing and f/u--he is consistently booked out 3 months and I'm afraid I will be on a 6 mo f/u schedule. 
3) how have you done post PT with your hashi's overall, stayed the same, gotten worse, gotten better hopefully?
4) other than answering the cancer question, will the pathology reveal anything else about the nodule and thyroid tissue-something in the back of my head wonders if the nodule might have been producing thyroid hormone, which they didn't test for pre-op, can they tell that from the path?

Just trying to be armed to be my own advocate as much as possible. I can't tell how helpful this board has been so far. Thanks in advance for you help!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

If you were sub clinicial hypo before your PT - you will most likely need replacement med's.

If your endo is too booked up - most GP's can dose thyroid replacement - with some suggestion from the patient.

Insist they run the FT-4 and FT-3. It's your money - tell them you want it run. You have the thyroid disease history to back it up - it's also in the levothyroxine insert as far as what follow up tests should be run when on replacement


----------

